# questions for you turkey call makers



## Shayne (Nov 27, 2008)

hello, I'm farely new to the call making world and I have a few questions and hopefully someone can help me? I have started making some pot style calls, and I know nothing about using soundboards, why are they used? I have glass,alum.,slate,acrylic, and copper friction surfaces and I was wondering what some of you thought were the best comboes, such as glass over slate etc.? How much if any space does there need to be between the two? Any pointers would be greatly appreciated! By the way I like the website!          Thanks again, shayne

                                 Turk Magnet Calls


----------



## alex30808 (Nov 28, 2008)

Shayne,

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 30, 2008)

Alex can give you a world of info.  If you can't reach Alex, I'll be glad to help as well.


----------



## rutandstrut (Dec 6, 2008)

There are so many variables involved in making a call that it is hard to give you one set of sizes or dimensions to make a Turkey Call.

With that said, you can make a call with or without a Sound Board that will sound great! The Sound board material and spacing work to make a Turkey Call have a Fuller, Richer Tone, has an effect on the Rollover that a call produces and will also increase or decrease the Volume that a Turkey Call produces. All of these factors depend on what type of sound board you use, diameter of sound board and spacing that you use. You can use many different materials for a sound board (i.e. Glass, Crystal, Slate, Aluminum, Copper, CD's, DVD's, Acrylic etc. etc.). Use you imagination. Each different sound board material will produce a slightly different sound and the spacing may need to be tweaked to accomodate for the variations in sound to get the sound you are looking for. Half the fun of making Turkey Calls is "Experimenting" and the "Trial and Error" involved in finding out what works and what doesn't. If you take the time to experiment, you will understand how everything that you do effects the sound of a call. I would recommend that you get a Spiral Notebook and keep very good notes. Write down everything that you do in this Notebook. Change one thing at a time and see what happens when you make that change. The most important thing to remember is to have fun and enjoy what you are doing! If you have any questions, you can PM me or call me any time.


----------

